# The advantages of a 3.2 million grit edge.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First of all, there are none. Oh, they're sharp, but usually the things that get sliced up are the owners.

Figure this. A razor might be 10,000 to 15,000 grit. Scalpels might hit a tad more, they're usually disposable now. A yanagiba fish knife is about 25,000, and if it's done by the owner, perhaps 50,000.

Samurai swords of history might go 80,000 to 100,000. Modern renditions might double that.

The first time I polished a jackknife to 500,000 grit I scared myself.

Yes, my fending knife is 3.2 million grit. I carry it primarily as one would carry a back-up firearm for his non-dominant hand. It doesn't take much strength or even placement to get an attacker to back off when he's seen his own bones. And your dominant hand might be injured.

One of my best clients took two of these knives and sliced up everything he could find for FaceBook. Yes, they work, but that level is not required. If you are a chef for an upscale restaurant or an avid hobbyist, I can see the need/want. If the knife is to be decorative or a gift, by all means, polish it for beauty.

I carry two of them polished at this level--as business cards. I've probably opened more UPS boxes than enemies of the state.

Having said that, I feel it's about time for Ken Schwartz to offer 5 million grit nanodiamond slurry. And (*sigh*) I'll be his first client...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

People will ask....why?

I would answer...because you can. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

Do you do this by hand or mechanically? How about some pics? I usually do my sharpening with a mix of mechanical and hand sharpening tools. Finish, or polish, is always by hand. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Videos or links to other's videos, . . . now they would always be welcomed.

My personal nemesis in sharpening is scissors. 

I just usually give up, . . . go buy another pair.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Videos or links to other's videos, . . . now they would always be welcomed.
> 
> My personal nemesis in sharpening is scissors.
> 
> ...


No sharpening services in your area?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@mukwah and @dwight55,

I'd love to send you pictures--I'm sparing with Photo_Bucket right now.

However, there are lots of pictures on the KimberTalk knife section. (Double click on the pictures and they go full screen).

As for Dwight--don't throw those scissors away! Contact me by PM, and send me your worst pair, the ones you'd throw away. As for "polishers" in your area that do salon scissors, don't trust them. It's been my experience that most of them use mechanized equipment.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

I say use use lasers to fine tune and edge the width of an atom and see what it can cut through by just the weight of the blade 

nice post informative think ill stick to a few passes on the work sharp for most of my blades lol though an authentic Roman Gladius with a 3-4 mill grit edge may be interesting as long as you remember never to wack yourself with its double sided edge of doom.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure I want to see pictures or video of this.
Just seeing a knife that sharp will likely cut my eyeball.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I want to see a link to this video. Post it please.


----------

